# الحقوني جوزي عايز بطلقني



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

بصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه 
جوزي عايز يطلقني وانا مش عارفة  اعمل ايه
يارب يارب يارب استرها
الحكاية اني غبيه وعبيطه قولت على اسرار قبل ما اتجوز كانت في حياتي وانا قولتها في الخطوبة لكن بعد 4 سنين دلوقتي بيحاسب عليها وهو يقولي انا مش شاكك فيك بس انا تعبان 
لا انا اللي تعبانه ومش عارفة اعمل ايه عملت مشاكل مع اهلي علشانه علشان يحس اني مشتري بيتي وهو كمان بس هو زايد في الموضوع قوي 
الوحد تعبان خالص خالص ومش عارف يعمل ايه ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

*هى دى قصتك وألا قصة مين ؟؟*
*يعنى منقولة من على منتدى ؟*


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

لا دي قصتي انا التعيسة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

*مش فاهم برضه ..أنتى مسلمة ؟*


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

لا للاسف مسيحية ارثوذكسية كمان​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

*طيب حبيبتى هيطلق كيف يعنى... قوليلنا الطريقا ...*
*مش هيعرف يطلق !! مش تخافى...إهدى بس و تكلمى معه بمحبه و بالراحه كدا...*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2012)

ازاى مسيحية ويطلقك ؟؟


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب حبيبتى هيطلق كيف يعنى... قوليلنا الطريقا ...*
> *مش هيعرف يطلق !! مش تخافى...إهدى بس و تكلمى معه بمحبه و بالراحه كدا...*


انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه 
صلوا لي كتير كتير انا محتاجة للصلاة كتير قوي​


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازاى مسيحية ويطلقك ؟؟



اهو دا بقى اللي انا اصلا مش فاهماه بس هو قالي كده 
انا اللي غلطانه انا اللي قولت له على قصة حب قديمة لي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازاى مسيحية ويطلقك ؟؟


*ما هو انا مش عارف عشان كدة لفت نظرى الموضوع*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

mrmr583 قال:


> اهو دا بقى اللي انا اصلا مش فاهماه بس هو قالي كده
> انا اللي غلطانه انا اللي قولت له على قصة حب قديمة لي


 
 بقالك قد إيه متزوجه؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

*عمتا سبيه يقول إلى بده يقوله... مش هيعرف يطلق *
* هى شويه غيره و زربنه  و تهديد كدا بس على الماشى و خلاص و إنت بروح المحبه و زكاء المرأه تقدرى تهديه...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

ياريت يا قمر تهدي وتوضحلنا الموضوع شويه 

عاشن نقدر نقدملك المساعده

الموضوع كدا مش مفهوم خالص

قصه حب ايه القديمه وليه فاكرها لحد دلوقت بعد اربع سنين علي حسب كلامك ؟

ومفيش طلاق عندنا الا لعله الزني
زي ما انتي عارفه دا كويس الكنيسه مش هاتسمح بالطلاق

الا لو هايطلق مدني بقي


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2012)

يا إخوتي لما التعجب من موضوع الطلاق، مهو مش لازم يتم
ولكن المحاكم مليانه قضايا بقلها سنين وسنين ولم تُحل
فالمشكلة مش في موضوع القدرة على الطلاق من عدمها
المشكلة كلها في التفتت والانقسام الأسري في عدم المحبة والحياة بالتقوى
وعموماً الكلام مش واضح ومش مفهوم تفاصيله لكي يتم المساعدة بدقة !!!
​


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

انا في الاول بشكركم وبشكر المنتدي انا متابعه من فتره ودلوقتي قررت اشترك علشان تشاركوني
بس انا مش عارفه حتي اتكلم لاني خايفة جوزي مره يشوف المتدي ويلاقي الكلام وعايزه اقول تفاصيل بس مش هقدر لاني بخاف من القدر بصراحة كل كلمة قلتها في الاول فيها اكيد تفاصيل بس هي واضحة 
احنا دلوقتي فعلا بيت مقسوم الزوج مش عارف يعمل ايه وسرحان دايما وانا بصراحة بصلي كل شويه وخايفة من المفاجائات والقدر اللي ممكن يروح بي بعيد وانا دا اللي زرعته بايدي 
انا مش هعرف اتكلم اكتر من كده  صلوا من اجلي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

احنا بكدا مش هنقدر نساعدك غير باننا نقولك
حاولي تتكلمي معاه بالراحه وتتفاهموا
وافهمي ليه فكر كدا بعد فتره الجواز بالذات
لانك قولتي


> الحكاية اني غبيه وعبيطه قولت على اسرار قبل ما اتجوز كانت في حياتي وانا قولتها في الخطوبة لكن بعد 4 سنين دلوقتي بيحاسب عليها


ليه فعلا بعد الفتره دي جاي يحاسبك علي شئ قديم
انتهي من اربع سنين ؟
اقعدي معنفسك وشوفي وفكري كويس في الكلام
وصلي كتير جدا
ان ربنا يبعد عنكم عدو الخير

وربنا معاكي


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2012)

اولا بالرغم ان موضوعك مش واصح اوى 

بس انا اعتقد انك اللى ينفعك اكتر اب اعترافك 

يقعد معاكوا انتوا الاتنين هو الوحيد اللى يحلها 

انتى حاولى تلطفى الجو  واتشفعى بالبابا شتوده 

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

انا مش فاهما يا اختى إيه إلى فتح الموضوع تانى بعد اربع سنين زواج؟؟
 شىء كنتى حكيتيه له فى الخطوبه --- ليه إتفتح الموضوع تانى دلوقتى؟؟
اكيد فى شىء جد جديد...
 و إيه دخل أهلك فى الموضوع تعملى معهم خناقه ليه؟؟ إلا إذا كان الموضوع  فى فرد من العائله..يعنى قصه حب او مشروع زواج لم يتم مع إبن عم او إبن خال...
 ساعتها يبقا الزوج حساس شويه و يتصور إن كل ما تقابلى اهلك  هيكون قريبك ده هناك....
 انا بحاول اربط كلامك علشان افهم....
  و ليه بتقولى إنك إنت زرعتى هذا بيدك!! إنتى قولتى الحقيقه من البدايه و ده شىء كويس...
 تكلمى معه من الموضوع و النقطه دى... فهميه إنك تكلمتى معه بصدق حتى تكونى مش مخبيه شىء..و هو قبل من البدايه... و قولى له إنك كان ممكن متقوليش و هو كان عمره ما هيعرف -- بس إنت علشان بتحبيه كان لاذم تقوليله كل شىء...
 و فهميه إن إنتم أسره جميله  و  خساره تتكسر.. إخبريه قد إيه إنت بتحبيه   و قد إيه  حياتك منغيره مش ليها معنا..و قد إيه حزنه و زعله ده مقصر عليكى....
 صلو مع بعض الرب يحميكم و يحمى اسرتكم و يهديكم-- إطلبى منه تصلو مع بعض كل يوم قبل النوم... تعرفى هو لما يلقيقى بتئربى من الرب محبه الرب بالتأكيد هتتسلل من قلبك لقلبه و هيهداء...
 الرب معك اختى...
 اتنقلى فى المنتدى و شاركى ... إخبريه إنك فى منتدى و بتشاركى فى قرائت تئملات عن الرب و كدا ..علشان مش يحس إنك بتعملى شىء من وراه... اقل شىء يشكك الراجل خصوصا لو كان من طبعه الشك.
 الرب معك و يقويكى -- صلى كثيرا.. الرب هو إلى هيساعدك.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2012)

ليس كل ما يعرف يقال  لا بد من وجود اسرار لا يمكن اقةلها لاى حد وخاصة قبل الزواج اطمنى لا يوجد طلاق فى المسيحية تعامل بالحكمة


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 مارس 2012)

*اعتقد انه الصواب انكو تقعدوا مع أب اعترافي يحللكوا المشكله دي

اعتقد ان الموضوع هيتحل بمشيئة الرب

*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2012)

هو بالطبع الأفضل أولاً صومي وصلي كما هو معروف عند أتقياء الله الذين يطلبون أن يتدخل في حياتهم، وهو سرشدك لأب روحي محنك يستطيع بنعمة الله ان يخرجكم من هذه المحنة لتصير حياتكم أكثر قوة وإشراق بالمحبة بنعمة الله التي توحد الأثنين وتجعلهم واحد، ومن الأفضل أن لا تقولي اسراركم لأحد لكي إذا عدتم بقوة للوحدة التي اخترتموها لتكونوا شركاء في جسد واحد بالمحبة لا يوجد ما يعكر صفو حياتكم حنينما تجدوا أسرار حياتكم مكشوفة أمام الناس لأنها من الجائز أن تُسبب جرح لكما أو لأحدكما، فلا داعي أن تتركوا مجال للشيطان بان يحاربكم به مرة أخرى، وواجب علينا كلنا أن نصلي من أجلكم لكي تعبر هذه العاصفة بسلام لتعود إليكم قوة المحبة في سرّ التقوى ووحدة الجسد الواحد في شركة المحبة، كونوا معافين باسم الرب في روح الوداعة والوحدة آمين
​


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2012)

متقلقيش لو عرف يطلقك اتجوزك انا ههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

*الصلاة وانتظار الرب هو الطريق لحل المشكلة

واصلى اظهار محبتك لزوجك واهتمى بشئونة حتى لو كان جافا معك .... وانتظرى الرب*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2012)

تم حذف ردى


----------

